# CRABs monthly meeting - September 28th 2013



## sp0rk (21/8/13)

Putting it out there
The 2 dates that are we're able to run the next meeting are the 7th of September or the 28th of September
What's good for everyone else
If we go 28th, I propose we do an Oktoberfest themed brew day complete with german sausages and freshly baked pretzels for nibblies


----------



## Arghonaut (22/8/13)

I am heading up to the Gold Coast but I will be back for the 28th so that is good for me, and an Oktoberfest brew day sounds like a great idea, never done a marzen and keen to try one. Hoping to upgrade to a 70 or 100l pot from craftbrewer whilst away....good chance to put it through its paces!


----------



## sp0rk (22/8/13)

I'll just confirm with Matt to make sure the shop is available that day, but if it is the 28th is looking good


----------



## sp0rk (3/9/13)

Bumping it up to see if anyone else is keen to do a brew on the day?
Doesn't need to be AG/BIAB, we're happy for a kit,extract or partial brewer to do a batch with us


----------



## eungaibitter1 (16/9/13)

Fairly keen to make it up there if I can. The 28th? Specially interested in learning a few things about ag


----------



## Arghonaut (19/9/13)

Come along, two us will be doing AG brews on the day, you will learn heaps......


......then drink a few beers, and forget it all!


----------



## eungaibitter1 (22/9/13)

Righto, where is it at and what time to start


----------



## Arghonaut (24/9/13)

The country brewer Toormina, on hi tech drive. Not sure on start time, probably 10ish if we are brewing.


----------



## sp0rk (24/9/13)

I'll get onto Matt from Country Brewer today and confirm a time


----------



## sp0rk (24/9/13)

After talking to Matt, we're going to go with a 9am start
I might let Arghonaut start first, then I'll start my brew an hour or 2 later so we're staggering the process
That way any walk ins don't get bored with us sitting round for an hour or so at a time doing nothing

I'll bringing along a couple of bottles of my Chocolate Porter to share around
I'm kegging my Citra/Cascade IPA tonight, will bring a couple of bottles of that too but it will probably still be a bit green


----------



## Arghonaut (25/9/13)

Sorry guys but something has come up and I won't be able to make it on Saturday  was looking forward to it too :/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/9/13)

Grrr....Clashes with final round of the Grafton Hillclimb.....


----------



## sp0rk (26/9/13)

All good guys, guess I'll be alone to screw up the brew anyways 
Might get in early on organising the next one and getting a little more advertising out for it
Any suggestions for a date and/or theme?


----------



## skelly22 (27/9/13)

See uh in the morning guys. Il bring a few red and amber ales.


----------



## shaunous (9/10/13)

skelly22 said:


> See uh in the morning guys. Il bring a few red and amber ales.


Hey Skelly22, I hope your first name isn't Shaun, there couldn't be 2 of us so close.


----------



## All.Hopped.Up (29/10/13)

:huh: All quiet on the Western front...

I am guessing that there will not be an October gathering?


----------



## sp0rk (1/11/13)

No October, sorry I was pretty flat out with stuff all month
If enough people are keen I'm able to do Saturday the 23rd or Sunday the 24th of this month
I figure Saturday isn't the best day due to kids and sports, but whatever everyone else wants to do
Probably just a meet up and bring some beers, no brewing or theme this time unless anyone has any suggestions


----------

